# Karibik



## Kalle25 (8. Oktober 2001)

So Leute, noch 4 Arbeitstage und der Rest von Heute, dann geht es in die Karibik. Mal sehen, ob und was ich da so auf die Schuppen legen kann. Mann liest sich wieder Ende Oktober.

------------------
Viele Grüße
Kalle
Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#


----------



## Uwe (8. Oktober 2001)

Na denn mal viel Spaß,und hol dir keinen Sonnenbrand. Trink eine leckere Kuba Libre auf deine armen Kollegen vom AB, die hierbleiben und frieren müssen...UweAch und natürlich

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## ralle (8. Oktober 2001)

Ja da kann man schon jetzt nur mit dir leiden .
Du armer mußt deinen Kreislauf mit der Wärme belasten und die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit usw.Ist doch hier viel schöner.
Da du es ja trotzdem nicht lassen wirst wünsch ich einen schönen Urlaub und gute Fische !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiffy (8. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Kalle25,du hast es gut !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Erholt euch gut , geniest die Lebensfreude der Menschen und die weißen Sandstrände. Beim Fischen viel Spaß und vor allem viel Erfolg !!

------------------
Gruß
. . .Tiffy. . .
Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln


----------



## wodibo (8. Oktober 2001)

Oh oh,Karibik, weißt Du was da für große und böse Fische rumschwimmen? Überlegs Dir noch mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Auf jeden Fall, viel Spaß und dicke Arme!!!


------------------
Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo
Boardferkelvater


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. Oktober 2001)

Oh man,Karibik.
Ist doch da wo alle so schwitzen.
Und dann in der wärme auch noch angeln. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich wünsche dir eine gute und erholsame Reise.
Dann kämpfe mal anständig mit den Giganten der Karibik.


------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## havkat (8. Oktober 2001)

Da gibt´s bestimmt was zu Thun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Schönen Urlaub!

------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Oktober 2001)

Oh ha!
Karibik, das höhrt sich aber geil an. Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß und gite Reise.

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## fishhawk (8. Oktober 2001)

Karibik, jaja, das waren noch Zeiten.Viel Spass und ggf. lieber das Vorfach kappen, den manche dieser Fische haben ganz scharfe Zähne.


------------------
Tight Lines


----------



## Hummer (8. Oktober 2001)

Gute Reise, Kalle 25!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petri!Hummer


----------



## Istvan (12. Oktober 2001)

Eine schöne Reise wünsch ich dir, Kalle!
Wo geht´s denn hin? Vor Cuba auf Barracuda?

------------------
Richtung Norden und dann immer geradeaus ...
Mfg Istvan


----------



## Kalle25 (12. Oktober 2001)

Moin Istvan,nee, wir fliegen in die Dom.Rep. Da kann man aber auch sehr gut angeln.

------------------
Viele Grüße
Kalle
Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#


----------



## Tiffy (12. Oktober 2001)

Kann ich bestätigen Kalle25.Hab da auch schon 2x gefischt.Nochmals Viel Spaß. (du bist zu beneiden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

------------------
Gruß
. . .Tiffy. . .
Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln


----------



## kokirie (12. Oktober 2001)

Hi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kalle!!
Viel Spaß auch von meiner Seite!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vergiß aber die Augenbinde nicht,wenn Du über den Strand zum Fischen gehst, sonst  fängst Du statt eines Superfisches eine superbraungebrannte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nixe!Tschüß, Kokirie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Text


----------

